# Some Machines Having Problems Since August 12 Updates



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Some people are experiencing machines that won't boot and other problems. Please see this article for more information:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2982791

For some reason that link is no longer available so I'll post a link to the Google cached page:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...v=1&sei=9mHxU9bDFI-RyASmpYCABA&hl=en&&ct=clnk


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I also found this article:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2465631/microsoft-pulls-august-windows-update-after-crashes.html


----------



## Kevinator (Dec 6, 2011)

Cookiegal said:


> For some reason that link is no longer available


Works fine for me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It works fine for me now too.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't have any problems with the august updates installed in my Windows 7 computers.


----------

